# Standby + suspend issues

## atrain

jhello all:

i have been triing to get either suspend or standby working on my acpi enabled computer...

standby:

echo -n standby > /sys/power/state

Then: (dmesg)

```
PM: Preparing system for suspend

NVRM: ACPI: unsupported event: 1

Could not suspend device 0000:01:00.0: error -1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

```

and brings me back to X. thats out for now...

so i do:

echo -n mem > /sys/power/state

it suspends fine!!! the power light blinks like its suposed to...

now i press power button... and... it turns back on, but monitor is blank...

sometimes it will let me type commands, but sometimes not...

im on kernel 2.6.10-r6, i have an nvidia FX-5200

Any soltutions / ideas??

----------

## _never_

It should work, as the mem state works as well. However, for now you could use this:

```
xset dpms force off
```

----------

## atrain

nah... my monitor only properly standbys when this happens....

I dont know why...

i set it as dpms on, but wont work.. w/e...

im more interested in something quiet, but not killing the whole computer

i use software suspend 2, it works great, but it can be slow

----------

## atrain

got the monitor to suspend...

and i feel like a n00b

i am a n00b

but i feel even more n00bish

forgot first step:

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier  [...]

  Option  "DPMS"  "true"

  [...]

EndSection

still want to standby though... i have 2 graphics card in my computer, could that effect it??

----------

## _never_

It shouldn't, as long as you have well-written drivers for both cards.

Oh well, this gets me to an idea. Some hardware drivers may prevent the system from going standby. Or have a look at your BIOS.

----------

## atrain

yanked the second card, no luck...

did a dmesg >> test.txt...

```
PM: Preparing system for suspend

PM: Entering state.

Back to C!

PM: Finishing up.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.4 to 64

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

hdc: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x40 { DriveReady }

ide: failed opcode was 100

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:1........

eth0: Tx timeout - resetting

```

i looked up 0000:00.0a/b0 - and its my network card and tv tuner...

0000:02:1f.2/4 are my usb hosts...

0000:01:00. is my agp controller...

so which is the problem? is it an irq problem? it is any certain device, or all of them??

----------

## desertstalker

Try to suspend without the NVIDIA driver (use the xorg nv driver instead).  This may help, it does with my machine and the ATI driver.

Give it a try.

----------

## atrain

it appears to be reloading the module...

I have tried with the module not loaded...

it completly froze up last time i tried it though x, but w/e ill take a risk and try it again.......

----------

## atrain

well, its gotten worse...

After a couple of seconds after resuming, the system powers off...

I did hibernate right after it resumed, and it was shutting down....

it was unloading all my stuf....

----------

## pleusicles

 *atrain wrote:*   

> well, its gotten worse...
> 
> After a couple of seconds after resuming, the system powers off...
> 
> I did hibernate right after it resumed, and it was shutting down....
> ...

 

Hi,

maybe the following thread could be useful for this last problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-290299-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## atrain

thanx! after reading that, i realised that the problem only started hapening when acpid was running....

so now all i have to do is stop acpid, then figure out how to get my screen working after a standby....

----------

## atrain

im pritty sure its my graphics card now....

i tried to standby through X:

PM: Preparing system for suspend

NVRM: ACPI: unsupported event: 1

Could not suspend device 0000:01:00.0: error -1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

then went back to X...

----------

## atrain

 :Very Happy:  it works!!!

when i did echo -n "mem" >> /sys/power/state, it suspended!!!

the thing is, nvidia drivers in X dont properly suport acpi working with AGP, so i had to turn agp off....

i found that out here: http://www.joshuawise.com/bounty

----------

## atrain

well... it sorta works

i dont see anything in VTs after resuming....

----------

## _never_

I guess, it's much better to suspend from the VT rather than from X. Try it out.

----------

## atrain

well, then i get no image...

so its better through X where it resumes properly right now...

----------

## _never_

Just a guess. =)

----------

